# LGB technical?



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I found this article on LGB. Evidently Marklin bought them out. Technical reference material on line cannot be found. At least to date.
http://silvergatedistributors.com/index.php/lgbinfo.html


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks. I have over 100 pieces of LGB and my parts list is growing by the day... I hope something gets sorted soon...


----------

